# Nigerian scams



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I listed a guitar on Craigslist, and got an email (from "Jik B Delard" [email protected]) asking if it was still available as well as its condition (without mentioning the item specifically).
I responded with the requested information, and then got an email saying they wanted to buy it for more than I was asking, and would pay via Paypal and asking for my Paypal account info. There was also a story about how the buyer is traveling in the UK and that the guitar is to be shipped to their agent. They included a telephone number, which I did not try.

I asked for the shipping address, which turned out to be in Nigeria. This set off alarms, so I googled Nigeria scams and found a wealth of stories. 

The scams reported usually involved the seller receiving an email ostensibly from Paypal stating payment has been received in their account, which later is found to be fake.

So you ship off your guitar, and are left with no money. I passed on the offer.

Moral is, deal locally face-to-face.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

If something sounds too good to be true... plus the alarms you mentioned... then simply pass. I do not agree with the only face-to-face idea. Certainly lots of successful transactions are done both locally and online without a hitch.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I've had pretty good luck using eBay for distant transactions. But I have been duped assuming everyone selling on Craigslist is honest (duh!). Seller claimed the item was shipped (from Toronto) but he lost the tracking number. I later saw he listed it again (or he had two identical, but the one I paid for never arrived).


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

From watching peoples experiences on non-ebay selling sites they all appear to be run with no more over-site than the local Fortinos public bulletin board. Certainly in the past couple years here there has been such a wealth of scams on them sites that Scott had to ban discussion of them for a while. As opposed to eBay scams which seem to crop up only once or twice a year.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, Nigeria has been king of internet scams for some time. The scammers there seem to have adopted the creed atributed to PT Barnum long ago - There's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I banned a guy last week here who had an IP Address from there. Yet he claimed to be from here, and just wanted to sell some gear...........


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

There is endless hours of entertainment on this website that spends a great amount of time, scamming the scammers.

http://www.419eater.com/index.php

DW


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> I listed a guitar on Craigslist, and got an email (from "Jik B Delard" [email protected]) asking if it was still available as well as its condition (without mentioning the item specifically).
> I responded with the requested information, and then got an email saying they wanted to buy it for more than I was asking, and would pay via Paypal and asking for my Paypal account info. There was also a story about how the buyer is traveling in the UK and that the guitar is to be shipped to their agent. They included a telephone number, which I did not try.
> 
> I asked for the shipping address, which turned out to be in Nigeria. This set off alarms, so I googled Nigeria scams and found a wealth of stories.
> ...


I ran into the same scam a couple of weeks ago. We had a bass amp on Kijiji. Received a Paypal email that the the item was paid for and that the funds would be released after we send the shipping funds ($400 by Western Union)to their freight broker. Which raised a big red flag right there. This scam was coming from Indonesia, not Nigeria. I've been on the net since 1990 and as a net admin, I've seen most of these scams. They are laughable. But then again, many people fall prey to these low life scumbags.

When I didn't respond to their emails, they threatened legal action if I didn't send the money....again laughable. So, after receiving multiple threatening emails. I asked them to take it up with the RCMP and they were aware of their efforts to get "paid". Haven't heard a word since.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You know, even if an individual from a rar-off place is entirely legit, I have my serious doubts about the buying and selling of something as potentially poorly-packed-and-damageable as instruments that need to traverse several nations and get physically transferred multiple times. Just far too much physical risk involved.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Not just the risk of damage. A few years ago I was interested in sitar. I did a lot of reading and research on the instrument. Makers, makes, models and etc. One common experience I read of for sitar players is serious warping to outright instrument failures due to the shifts in humidity they experience when travelling with their instrument. Canada, in its normal winters is not exactly a nation filled with hot steamy jungle type air.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

First rule is .. google their email address. That usually brings up something. I have my Hammond listed right now on Kijiji and got one of those. Two actually... the second one had a different address.. but when you hit reply it automatically changed the address to the first guys email addy... 


_*Ya that's it..... My bank account is down right now so cash at pick up is the best. 
*_


[HR][/HR]Date: Mon, 6 Feb 2012 08:37:30 -0800
Subject: Re: A100 and Leslie 31H - $2800
From: [email protected]
To: pat
Hello,

Thanks for the mail, I'm seriously interested in buying this for my Son and am okay with your selling price, I'm a Petroleum Engineer and currently offshore, i really want this as a surprise gift for my Son so i won't let him know anything about this until it get delivered to him. You can mail me back with your PayPal email address so i can make the payment to you right now and if you don't have an account with PayPal you can set up an account today as it's secured and reliable visit their website on www.paypal.com will be responsible for the pick up agent payment fees/charges on this transaction. Do not worry about shipping or picking up as my pick up agent will come and pick it up from you once have made the payment to you and i will also need your full Name,address and phone number cos it will be needed for the pickup arrangement I would love to speak with you through the phone but due to my work as a Petroleum Engineer i work mainly offshore, our phone is down on the rig right now due to bad weather, We can still communicate through the email exchange for now. I will be looking forward to read back from you real soon with the PayPal email address and your full address including phone number for the pickup arrangement.



Thanks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accept2 said:


> I banned a guy last week here who had an IP Address from there. Yet he claimed to be from here, and just wanted to sell some gear...........


I guess there is no system that can be made fool proof. The profile rating system has proven to be fairly effective. We have done pretty well here with it. But you could still have someone join up and throw $5.00 at an ad in hopes of duping someone out of a grand or so. Need to always be a bit cautious I guess. It's too bad, but true


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

shoretyus said:


> First rule is .. google their email address. That usually brings up something. I have my Hammond listed right now on Kijiji and got one of those. Two actually... the second one had a different address.. but when you hit reply it automatically changed the address to the first guys email addy...
> 
> 
> _*Ya that's it..... My bank account is down right now so cash at pick up is the best.
> ...


Too complicated, too many words. Just come on over with the cash or don't bother me.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Too complicated, too many words. Just come on over with the cash or don't bother me.


Yep, and no mention of the item itself. Often they will ask questions about things that were clearly stated in the ad (is it in good condition?). First you may think they are just confused and try to be polite, but best to just ignore them.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This was his second email... the first one said he had no problem with the price..BIG flag ... who doesn't haggle ? 



jb welder said:


> Yep, and no mention of the item itself. Often they will ask questions about things that were clearly stated in the ad (is it in good condition?). First you may think they are just confused and try to be polite, but best to just ignore them.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Torontonian (Mar 2, 2012)

JHarasym - thank you for this post. I'm not a guitar guy at all, nor am I musical. I am selling a printer on Craigslist and got an oddly worded email from Jik B Delard with the same email address you mentioned. I googled the email address and found this forum. I only registered here to thank you for warning others about this scammer guy. So thanks!-Colin


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Guess what? I also received an e-mail from this guy regarding a netbook I'm selling. Here's what he wrote:

"I'm interested in the immediate purchase of this item i will be payingyou the sum of $300 including shipping cost,i will want to completethe transaction in a very timely manner and i will like you to shipout the item through any Local Post Office near you, if you can do this, email me with your paypal ID. so that i can proceed with thepayment right away. let me quickly say that i will be sending thisunit to my representative, he need this itemurgently, i will be happy if you can email me back now.Regards"

The thing was I was selling the netbook for $180.00 not $300.00 and I also remembered this thread. Needless to say I won't be responding to him.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's the scam: they send you more than the item is worth and have you send a refund. Later, you find out that their money is no good or doesn't clear or whatever and you're out the refunded amount, plus the item. They also do this for people offering services, like photography or whatever, sending too much money (that doesn't clear) and asking for the extra to be sent along to an associate ("Please send it to my wedding florist at . . .").


----------



## ISandrea (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for your post (ref "Jik B Delard" [email protected]). The same guy contacted me yesterday, wanting to buy an expensive item from me on craigslist. He used two email addresses. The one above and this one "Jik B. Delard" [email protected].


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

This happens as well with residential apartment rentals. This one I know about, a friend of mine who owns an apartment near mine put his ad on craigslist. Someone arrived at his office with a signed contract and wanted the keys to the apartment he had rented . 
The original ad had been copied from craigslist and reposted pictures and all. The "mark" sent an email (this was the only way to contact the renter) to the craigslist address. He got an answer back suggesting the "mark" meet the advertiser at the Night and Day restaurant on Kingsway and because of the time of day he must bring cash, 1/2 months rent for damage deposit and the first months rent, $1800.00 in total. The "mark" went and paid the money and got his contract for rental, the only trouble was it was not legal as the man renting the suite was not the owner of the building. Unfortunately he was out all that money and no place to live and no one to get a refund from. My friend who owned the building told him to go to the Police, of course they could do nothing. Scams everywhere. I felt sorry for the guy but you have to use your brain.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

got a beaut today.


_Attn: ,

Sometimes, I do wonder if you are really, really with your senses. How Could 
you keep trusting people and at the end you will loose your hard Earned money, 
or are you being deceived by their big names? They Impersonate on many offices,
claiming to be Governors, Directors/Chairmen of one Office or the other. 
Their game plan is only just to extort your hard Earned money. Now, the question 
is how long you will continue to be Deceived? Sometimes, they will issue you fake 
check, introduce you to fake Diplomatic delivery, un-existing on-line banking and 
they will also fake wire transfer of Your fund with Payment Stop Order and even 
send you fake atm cards etc.

Anyway, by the virtue of my position I have been following this Transaction from 
inception and all your efforts towards realizing the Fund. More often than not. 
I sit down and laugh at your ignorance and That of those who claim they are assisting 
you, it is very unfortunate That at the end you loose. Although, I don't blame you 
because you are Not here in Nigeria to witness the processing of your payment in Nigeria.
The problem you are having is that you been told the whole truth About this transaction 
and it is because of this truth they decided to Be extorting your money. The most annoying 
part is even fraudsters Have really taken advantage of this opportunity to enrich them 
selves At your expense. Those you feel are assisting or working for you are Your main 
problems.I know the truth surrounding this payment and I am The only person who will 
deliver you from this long suffering if you will abide by my advice.

I also know that recently you have been dealing with people claiming to be the EFCC. 
They claim that they are helping you and you forward all the fraudulent e-mails you 
receive to them. At the end they do nothing about the fraudsters.Soon they will ask 
you to pay money to receive a compensation of $1,500,000. Do not pay any money to them 
because they are only interested in your hard earned money and you will never receive 
any compensation in return, they will always keep coming back to ask for more money.
Please I beseech you to stop pursuit of shadows and being Deceived.Feel free to contact 
me immediately you receive this mail so that I can Explain to you the modus-operandi 
guiding the release of your Payment. Do not panic, be rest assured that this arrangement 
will be Guided by your Embassy here in Nigeria.

N/B: You are urgently requested to provide me with the following
information

Full Name 
Address
Telephone Number 
Occupatio

Contact me upon the receipt of this mail if you wish to receive your 
fund and stop wasting your hard earn money.

Thanks and remain blessed.
Yours faithfully,
Mr. Henry Ajagbawa
_


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That's a new twist on an old scam


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That new twist lead me to this handy tool, the scam-o-matic: Is this email a scam ? Ask the Scam-O-Matic! (www.scamomatic.com)

Just read an article in a local paper about a fraud victim. She got a phone call saying she had won 2.5 million in an online contest, but had to send money to collect as usual for these scams. She contacted the local police who told her it was a scam and not to send any money. She sent money anyway, and kept getting asked for more. After awhile the money transfer company told her it was a fraud and they wouldn't send her money anymore. So she went to a different money transfer company!
She is now out $17,000. A real rep. from the contest company somehow got a hold of her and told her she was dealing with a fraudster so she returned to the police!
Some people just don't learn.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

"i'm not sure about this investment, but since he's black i'll give him the benefit of the doubt" said nobody ever


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

What really slays me is that these scams must work or they wouldn't still be out there. Throw a few thousand lines in the water and you are bound to catch at least one fish. The suckers who respond have to be stupid, greedy, desperate or all three.3dgrw


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Guess what? I also received an e-mail from this guy regarding a netbook I'm selling. Here's what he wrote:
> 
> "I'm interested in the immediate purchase of this item i will be payingyou the sum of $300 including shipping cost,i will want to completethe transaction in a very timely manner and i will like you to shipout the item through any Local Post Office near you, if you can do this, email me with your paypal ID. so that i can proceed with thepayment right away. let me quickly say that i will be sending thisunit to my representative, he need this itemurgently, i will be happy if you can email me back now.Regards"
> 
> The thing was I was selling the netbook for $180.00 not $300.00 and I also remembered this thread. Needless to say I won't be responding to him.


I would reply and tell him I need $500.00 for this type of transaction. If he replies, up it to $600.00 and keep going up $100.00 on each reply to see where he stops. If everyone did this, they would eventually get frustrated and stop.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I would reply and tell him I need $500.00 for this type of transaction. If he replies, up it to $600.00 and keep going up $100.00 on each reply to see where he stops. If everyone did this, they would eventually get frustrated and stop.


Actually it wasn't long afterwards that I ended up selling the netbook to a local guy. I just delete those type of e-mails anyway.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

*Here's one I received this morning. It's my lucky day!*

International Debt Funds Recovery Unit
Economic Community of West Africa States Department of the Treasury Accra-Ghana
Plot 36, Meridian Way.
Tel.233-540-959-221
Dear Sir,

We the International Debt Funds Recovery Unit of West Africa Department of the Treasury Accra-Ghana, 
hereby inform you on how to recover your inherited funds via cash consignment baggage from Economic 
Community Of West Africa States(ECOWAS),in association with London England liaison office valued at 
$10.5million United States Dollars in your favor. largetongue

The funds recovery was witnessed by the Federal Bureau of investigation (FBI), and Interpol Unit envoys 
deployed to London by West Africa of the Treasury Accra-Ghana, to monitor the proceedings of the funds
recovery from United Nations (UN). The team that was dispatched confirmed that the legal modalities 
maintained for the coordination of the funds release was fair and just. Considering opinion by United
Nations (UN) Association of London England. However, the outcome of the screening and confirmation 
was perfect and would help to curtail activities of con artist and scam generally. It was quite successful
and encouraging.
:sSig_cool2:

The recovered funds were allotted into cash consignment baggage's by United Nations (UN) Association of
London England, and are currently deposited in our pecuniary vault here in Ghana. The recovering of the
funds would not have been successful if the United Kingdom Officials had not dedicated his time to ensure 
smooth running of the event, due to his vigorous fight to eradicate corruptions, insalubrious activities and
terrorism that has eroded all governments' effort in smooth and fair governance.
sigiifa

The event was also a bright opportunity for the officers in charge, to meet the deadline given to him at the 
2012 G20 London Summit to clear all outstanding beneficiary debts and lottery wining debts owned 
foreigners by the British government. For this reason, the West Africa Department of the Treasury, 
hereby state that before any effective step could be taken to release your cash consignment baggage's,
you are to reconfirm your personal Information as stated below. The information will enhance your cash 
consignment baggage delivery from our pecuniary vault here in Accra-Ghana, to your location.

PERSONAL INFORMATION. 
Full Name:………………………..
Residence Address:………………
Bank Address:……………………
Current Occupation:………………
Contact Telephone Numbers:………
Any form of prove of identification:
Current Age:……………..
3dgrw

At the receipt of the above information, we will not hesitate to open communication with you given you the
necessary vital information for easy communication between you and the (ECOWAS) Treasury. Be well
informed that before we commence the delivery of your cash consignment baggage to your proposed 
bank address as stated on your pervious correspondence, the vital legal paperwork that would be we 
needed to execute a perfect delivery known as "Stamp of Duty Paperwork and Permission Order Papers
has to be obtained. Please reply if you are ready to claim your consignment box and issue the paper works.


Thanks
Rev.Dr.Akpan Steven
Operation Director
:sSig_welcome:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

loudtubeamps said:


> International Debt Funds Recovery Unit
> Economic Community of West Africa States Department of the Treasury Accra-Ghana
> Plot 36, Meridian Way.
> Tel.233-540-959-221
> ...


I guess the first question you have to answer is who do you know in West Africa that left you some big money?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Talk about old school, I actually received one of these scams in the mail not too long ago.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

I got this as a text from one of my craiglist listings today..


"I am okay with the price of this item and the condition of items and i will like to make an outright purchase of this particular item immediately because i am in need of it and i want to get it as soon as possible, I anticipate that a cashier check or certified check will be sent to you via express mail or ups or Fedex as the mode of payment, concerning the pickup, i will be responsible for that, where the mover will come for the pick up at your location upon your confirmation of receiving the payment and i want you to remove this item from the ad now. And I would have love to come for the viewing but due to my work frame that might not be possible,i will send the payment which will include the pick up charges, in which you will make payable to the mover via money gramm/western union immediately after you have receive the payment and you will be compensated with $50 extra for your running around to the money gram/western union outlet to avoid the delay...So I'll like you to provide me with the following information so as to notify the payment for the item. full name ............................. full home address (physical).................. City................................................ state................................................ zip code.............................................. tel# As soon as this is provided i will let you know when payment is mailed out and i will update you on when you will receive the payment and give you instructions on what to do....thanks and i hope we handle this in good faith. Thanks."

Ah..yes..looks like they now target phone numbers - even when spelled out - so they are getting literate at least...


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

lol I have a HSC for sale on kijiji at a quite reasonable 35$. so far i've had offers for 20, 15, and this is the most recent reply i got:

Kijiji Reply: I am going to Africa on Monday, and I am donating one of my guitars. Would you be willing to donate your case.

My Reply: I don't think it would fit in a unicef box, sorry


----------

